# Packing up and getting ready..



## Capt Lightning (Sep 14, 2019)

Off again on our travels in a couple of days...  Got the camper packed and just a few things to get for the journey.  Living in N.Scotland it isn't easy to get to Europe, so we drive to Newcastle upon Tyne and catch the overnight ferry to Ijmuiden (Amsterdam) and then head south.  No firm ideas of where we'll go, but first stop will probably be Dinant in Belgium.  This small town was the birthplace of Adolphe Sax who invented the Saxophone.  There is a magnificent citadel overlooking the town, and across the river Meuse is the Leffe beer museum.  Then probably through Luxembourg and down the Mosel valley into Germany.  

We don't pre-book (other than ferry) or bother with Satnavs, 'smart' phones or any technology other than a map. As Mrs.L points out, we've travelled all round the UK,  bits of Europe and even across the northern USA using nothing more than a map, so this will be a piece of cake.

Every day a new adventure. Back at end of September.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

I went to Belgium twice... and both times it was shut!!!


Have a great time, hope the weather stays kind for you...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2019)

Have a safe journey..


----------



## 911 (Sep 14, 2019)

I sincerely hope that you people living in Europe really appreciate the many historical places to visit over there. I would have really enjoyed spending a few months traveling in Europe, but just never had the time. And, even though I am now retired, I still do not have the time to be gone for a few months. 

I can't even imagine what it would be like traveling around Europe (on my own) for maybe 3-4 months. My wife really isn't in to history, or traveling for that matter, but I would have no problem going it alone.


----------



## ossian (Sep 14, 2019)

Just as well you are coming home before the end of October, Capt. Those queues at the borders may be a little longer! Enjoy.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 14, 2019)

911, Living in Europe, I think we appreciate  our heritage and at the same time accept it as normal.  On some Scottish islands there are the remains of buildings around 5000 years old, and the oldest functioning church in England is around 1300 years old.  Just a few miles from me are the remains of St. John's church built in 1004. 

I love visiting old buildings and never cease to marvel at the craftsmanship of the builders, considering that they had very basic tools.


----------



## toffee (Sep 14, 2019)

lucky old u both ...I wished ...let us know how it went c/l ...take care .


----------



## gennie (Sep 14, 2019)

Enjoy and be safe.  I'm envious.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 14, 2019)

Now I want to put on my backpack and wonder Europe again. 
Can't manage it at the moment, but . . .


----------



## Pecos (Sep 14, 2019)

I marvel at the fact that you travel using a paper map. That is rather awesome. Have a great trip.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2019)

911 said:


> I sincerely hope that you people living in Europe really appreciate the many historical places to visit over there. I would have really enjoyed spending a few months traveling in Europe, but just never had the time. And, even though I am now retired, I still do not have the time to be gone for a few months.
> 
> I can't even imagine what it would be like traveling around Europe (on my own) for maybe 3-4 months. My wife really isn't in to history, or traveling for that matter, but I would have no problem going it alone.


of course we do..and I echo Capt lightenings' post, we appreciate but at the same time take it for granted because we've known it all our lives, as you would the USA states... we think the same way  of being able to travel in europe but of course it's much more varied , even language differences aside, we love to travel to  the hugely different ways of life, the fascinating histories, the hugely varied food, the beaches, the mountains, the thousand year old  towns in some countries ..I have travelled many times alone too..
people do however mistake ''Europe'' as one big country, of course it's not at all.. we in the UK/ great Britain   for example are an Island so for us to visit Europe which is a continent and not a country.. we have to either fly or sail to get to the start of the European continent proper... which is usually France or Belgium if we sail..

Remember  too we're all used to very old and ancient things here in the UK  , my local church which is still standing to this day  was built at the beginning of the 1100's..AD

Hadrians wall  in the north of England for example.. ..approx 80 miles long was built by the Romans in and around 122 AD...(yep 122 AD).. and much of it  still standing today ...we have so many very old Roman relics  here we never have to go far to find history without even leaving the Uk if we didn't wish to....

https://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/hadrians-wall/hadrians-wall-history-and-stories/

our local church , a relative newby to the scene ,  aside from  a  couple of new roofs since it was built in  the 12th century, it pretty much remains the same as it did  800 years ago...  and some of the gravestones in there , at least those which are still legible date back 500 years)


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2019)

*@Capt Lightning 

Enjoy your travels and take lots of photos!  *


----------



## Keesha (Sep 14, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Off again on our travels in a couple of days...
> No firm ideas of where we'll go, but first stop will probably be Dinant in Belgium.  This small town was the birthplace of Adolphe Sax who invented the Saxophone.


Well worth the stop.   
Have a wonder trip Capt lightening.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 14, 2019)

Have a great trip. I'll be looking forward to some photos.


----------

